# Calhoun County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 1, 2007)

How are things going here?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody hunting this section?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Y'all thought I'd forgotten to check on y'all, huh?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooopppsss...How have things been in Calhoun County? 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 6, 2007)

Things going along down here?
Sue


----------



## Hammack (Nov 6, 2007)

Calhoun has been doing pretty well from what I am hearing.  I have seen a few pics over the weekend of some really nice bucks taken out of Calhoun Co.  One of my places is on the Clay/Calhoun line (the stand is actually on the county line)  From what I have seen and heard its been a pretty good opener across the county.


----------

